# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Sweet dreams are made of this - Sydney Morning Herald (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Sydney Morning Herald (blog)*Sweet dreams are made of this**Sydney Morning Herald (blog)*I also suggest that *lucid dreaming* hurry up and become a more attainable practice... But what do you think about sex dreams? Have you had one lately? Have you had it interpreted? Did it make you feel good or bad? And how would you feel if your lover or *...**and more »*

----------

